# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Missi i ri.  Interviste e saj.

## Estella

Zajmina, missi që vizaton muret e pallatit


 E veshur me një kanotiere, përplot me rripa që lidhen pas kurrizit, tërësisht të zbuluar dhe një palë xhinse të kaltra, me një të çarë që zbret nga gjuri deri poshtë. Elegante, e gjatë, me flokët e drejtë, të verdhë, të prerë me shkallë përreth fytyrës. Një bukuri që nuk ka të sharë e një vetëpërmbajtje për tu admiruar. Kjo vajzë është sot perëndesha e bukurisë shqiptare. Zajmina Vasjari, prej disa ditësh, ka ngjallur zilinë e seksit të bukur dhe ka mbipopulluar ëndrrat e meshkujve. 

Një sirenë me lëkurë ngjyrë gruri që i pëlqen të bëjë kontrast me ato që vesh dhe njëkohësisht, tërhiqet në një gjysmëhije, si për të ruajtur njëfarë magjie që nëse gabon, rrezikon të shpërbëhet. E vetëdijshme për bukurinë e saj, pohon se në vogëli, nuk ka qenë fare  e bukur dhe se nëse do të mund të ndryshonte diçka në trupin  e saj, ato padyshim do të ishin buzët, sipas modelit dhe të një prej personazheve të saj të preferuar, Angeline Jolie (idhulli tjetër i saj është italiania Sabrina Ferrilli). 
E shoqëruar gjithnjë nga e ëma Mimoza dhe e motra Beliola, një vajzë po aq e bukur, veçse me një hijeshi të ndryshme nga e motra, një vit më e madhe, e cila as që ka ndërmend të marrë pjesë në konkurse bukurie, pasi të tjera ëndrra prishin gjumin e saj (letërsia dhe kompozimi), ajo sikur fshihet pas pamjes së saj plot dritë, dhe përgjigjet shumë shkurt. Ndërsa pret që e motra ti mbulojë krahët, sa herë biseda vjen e përsillet rreth gjërave të mëdha apo me spec. 

Keni vetëm pak ditë që jeni zgjedhur Miss. A e ndieni ndryshimin?
Natyrisht. Kur kaloj rrugës, njerëzit më shohin më shumë, më njohin, më përshëndesin. Ndihet ndryshimi, edhe pse vetëm prej pak ditësh.  Por gjëja që më lumturon më shumë është dhënia e autografeve. Kam dhënë shumë autografe këto ditë, por ndryshe nga të tjerët, unë i vizatoj autografet e mia. Kam një kaligrafi të mirë dhe më pëlqen të luaj me të, sidomos kur jap autografe.

Kush u gëzua më shumë për fitoren?
Mami dhe motra. Edhe babi mund të jetë gëzuar, por ai nuk e shpreh. Ndërsa tezja, e cila është dhe tifozja ime më e madhe, e kishte parashikuar. Që e vogël ajo më thoshte se unë do të bëhesha miss. Pastaj mburret se i ngjaj asaj se jam bjonde, sepse në shtëpinë time janë të gjithë brunë. 

Si kanë reaguar miqtë apo shokët e shkollës?
Në fakt, ka mbaruar shkolla, kështu që nuk i kam takuar fare. Por kam folur në telefon dhe më kanë dërguar shumë mesazhe urimi. Ndërsa në Apolloni, së bashku me familjen, ishin vetëm dy miqtë e mi që më ndiqnin në spektakël. 

A e keni menduar apo dëshiruar fitoren?
Nuk e besoja fare se do të fitoja. E kam thënë edhe më parë, që kur thirrën numrin 7, domethënë numrin tim, as që e kuptova se isha unë. Më vonë, pashë vështrimet e njerëzve dhe hodha sytë tek numri im. Vetëm atëherë e kuptova se Miss Shqipëria 2002 isha unë. 
Por unë e kam ëndërruar gjithmonë një spektakël bukurie. Edhe pse e vogël, nuk kam qenë e bukur

Pse gjithë ky mosbesim për kurorën?
Në fakt, unë mora pjesë edhe në Rinfest 2002, ku konkurrova si modele. Të gjithë thoshnin se do të fitoja unë, por në fund, dola e dyta. Për këtë arsye, nuk kisha më dhe aq besim. Nuk doja të zhgënjehesha përsëri, kështu që nuk i ushqeva vetes asnjë shpresë. 

 Në një nga të përditshmet shqiptare keni deklaruar se do të bëheni arkitekte. Është e vërtetë?
Jo, në fakt, ky është një mendim i hedhur ashtu kot. Një dëshirë e momentit. Në të vërtetë, do të më pëlqente një shkollë arti. Por jo si aktore etj, por për pikturë. Edhe pse nuk e di ende si do të vijë e ardhmja, pasi kam ende edhe dy vitet e gjimnazit për të mbaruar. Por mua më pëlqen shumë të pikturoj, ndërsa lënda ime e preferuar është Vizatimi teknik. 

Çfarë ju pëlqen të vizatoni më shumë?
Natyrat e qeta, portrete, apo vizatime me dritëhije. Më pëlqen të vizatoj me shkumës nëpër pallat, apo të pikturoj mbi dollapin e rrobave, trupa femrash.

Keni ndonjë piktor të preferuar?
Xhaxhain tim, Fatmir Vasjari, i cili pikturon mbi xham. Të shkosh në shtëpinë e xhaxhait tim, është si një galeri arti. Unë magjepsem pas punimeve të tij. Por është e vështirë puna në xham. Kështu që për momentin, nuk kam vendosur të bëj si ai. Ndonjëherë, kur i ka punët e papërfunduara, më lejon të bëj ndonjë gjë dhe pastaj, ai i rregullon nëse nuk është mirë. Ai më ka ndihmuar shumë në art.  

Keni dhënë shumë intervista këto ditë. Si kanë qenë gazetarët me ju?
Po, të them të vërtetën kam takuar shumë gazetarë këto ditë. Janë sjellë shumë mirë me mua. Ngaqë është një gjë e re, nuk e di sesi ta përjetoj dhe sesi të sillem me ta. Megjithatë, them se jam ndier mirë në bisedat dhe takimet e shumta me gazetarët. 

Jeni e druajtur nga natyra apo keni mësuar të vetëpërmbaheni?
Jo. Jam shumë e druajtur si natyrë. (qesh) Në fakt,jam mësuar që pjesët më të vështira, tia le gjithmonë motrës, Belionës. 

Do tju pëlqente më shumë të shikonit apo të prezantonit një spektakël televiziv? 
Të dyja. Në fakt, unë ndjek shumë Buona Domenican tek Canale 5, por edhe spektakle të tjera, më së shumti nëpër stacionet televizive italiane. Por do të më pëlqente të prezantoja dhe vetë një spektakël. Dhe kjo besoj se do të bëhet realitet në shtator, kur do të prezantoj një spektakël së bashku me Hygerta Sakon. Unë atje do të jem në rolin e një show-girl të vërtetë, kështu që do të më duhet të këndoj dhe të kërcej, përveç prezantimit.

Cila është rryma muzikore e preferuar?
Dance, sigurisht. Më pëlqen shumë të kërcej dhe së shpejti do të provoj edhe të këndoj. Motra ime, e cila shkruan dhe kompozon, ka vendosur të bëjë një këngë për mua dhe kështu që do ta provoj. Të shohim sesi do të më eci. 

Jeni bjonde natyrale?
Jo. E lyer. Por flokët e mi janë ngjyrë gruri e çelur. 

A ka të dashur Miss Shqipëria?
Jo. Nuk dua të flas fare për këtë gjë!

Do të thotë se nuk e keni marrë ende as puthjen e parë?
No comment! 

Keni menduar sesi do ta kaloni verën?
Do të shkoj me familjen me pushime në Sarandë, si gjithmonë. Akoma nuk kanë filluar ditët e mia të zakonshme. Kam katër ditë që po rri gjithë ditën jashtë shtëpisë. Edhe për drekë nuk kthehemi, por hamë jashtë. 

Si i kaloni mbasditet?
Dalim me motrën dhe shpesh edhe me mamin. Shkojmë në ndonjë lokal dhe pimë si zakonisht, diçka të freskët. Ose shkojmë në kinema për të parë ndonjë film argëtues, të tipit komedi. Nuk i shikojmë filmat dramatikë në kinema, vetëm në shtëpi, sepse ne qajmë dhe vetëm të na shohësh me vijat e zeza nëpër faqe, nga lapsi i syve. Përsa i përket filmave thriller, as që bëhet fjalë. Ndërsa pub-et nuk më pëlqejnë, kështu që as nuk i frekuentoj.

Keni shumë miq? Djem apo vajza?
Në të vërtetë, miqtë, apo më mirë, mikeshat e mia më të afërta janë motra dhe mamaja. Të njohur kam shumë, por miq, pak. 

Lexoni? Revista, gazeta
Po lexoj. Revista sidomos, shqiptare apo të huaja, nuk kanë rëndësi. Ndërsa përsa i përket zgjedhjes së librave, ia lë në dorë motrës. Ajo i lexon vetë e para dhe pastaj mi këshillon edhe mua. Sidomos letërsi ruse, të cilën Beliona e adhuron. Më i preferuari ynë është Tolstoi. Libri i fundit që kam lexuar është Trëndafili me kredi, i një shkrimtareje franceze, Elsa Triole, e cila ka një stil shumë interesant.

Cili është truku juaj i zakonshëm?
Më pëlqen tualeti, por jo shumë i fortë. Bëj vetëm një laps të zi tek sytë, dhe ndonjëherë përdor shkëlqyes për buzët. Por përdor kremin Nivea mbas dushit, për trupin dhe fytyrën. 

Cila është veshja juaj e preferuar?
Më pëlqen shumë veshja ekstravagante, ajo që tërheq vëmendjen. Më pëlqen të jem në qendër të vëmendjes. Si ngjyrë, adhuroj të bardhën, sidomos kur nxihem në verë, duket një mrekulli në trup. Më pëlqen shumë kontrasti.

Si është e mundur kjo, kur jeni kaq e druajtur?
Me personat që nuk i njoh jam e druajtur dhe e vetëpërmbajtur. Pastaj shkrihem si akulli.

A ju shqetësojnë rrugës meshkujt?
Po. Ka nga ata çuna që thjesht të shohin dhe e shumta të buzëqeshin apo të shprehin ndonjë kompliment. Por ka dhe nga ata që të kapin për dore, ose të zënë rrugën dhe nuk të lënë të kalosh. Për këtë arsye, më të shumtën e kohës, evitojmë të dalim në këmbë apo të rrimë natën rrugëve. E shumta, ora dhjetë e mbrëmjes, kthehemi në shtëpi. Por dalim shpesh me mamin meqë ajo ka makinë. 

Si shkoni me prindërit tuaj?
Babi im është i mrekullueshëm. Na i plotëson të gjitha dëshirat. Për këtë ndoshta jemi dhe pak të përkëdhelura. Edhe mami i thotë shpesh që të mos na i plotësojë gjithë kërkesat. Por, pavarësisht kësaj, me mamin kemi më shumë konfidencë. Asaj ia themi të gjitha, sikur ta kemi me të vërtetë shoqe. Dhe ajo na kupton.

----------


## red pepper

Nuk mund te them qe miss nuk eshte terheqese apo e bukur ,por mua me pelqyen dhe dy vajza te tjera.Per mendimin tim ja kush duhej te ishte fituesja:
Alida Balili

----------


## red pepper

Ja dhe nje miss tjeter qe do meritonte kuroren: 
Ziada Melhani

----------


## red pepper

Perseri nuk ma mbush mendjen per miss ,por hajt mo ca me i bo jurise:
Kjo per mua duhej te ishte miss shkolla e mesme LoL.
Miss-i fitues:

----------


## Estella

Alida qenka goxha, goxha.....

----------


## rrufiani

Edhe une jam dakort per Aliden per miss,eshte shume e bukur, femerore dhe natyrale,sic duhet,me falni eshte mendimi im,kjo Zajmina,e mire ishte se eshte shqiptare dhe s'ka shqiptare te keqe dihet,por ajo ne interviste thoshte se s'lyhet shume vetem nje vize syve,mirepo ne foto,me thene te drejten i kishte shkuar pak dora si me shume,po hajt mo,prap e mire eshte,po kjo tjetra mi Zaida a si e kishte kjo,ku ishte kjo ket vit,ta kishte bo pak mis universin Rusen per spital,alamat gocash,pacin fat qe te gjitha!

----------


## elda

Hi

Per mendimin tim e bukur por si shume e lyer ,bukuria e vertete 

eshte ajo natyrale .

Ps. Keto dy vajzat e tjera me pelqyen me shume.Kjo me njgjan si 

Ruse..

----------


## Shanon

Elda dakord me ty. Shume e llangosur do te thoja per moshen qe ka, ndersa ajo e para shume yll dhe karakteristike shqiptare. Plus shprehja e fytyres (ndoshta eshte ne foto) eshte shume domethenese. Dhe ajo tjetra qenka shume e mire kjo missi bohhhh sme le ndonje pershtypje

----------


## rrufiani

Epo ne qoft se Zaida esht ruse e njof,e ka emrin Tanja me duket dhe kam fol nja dy her me te ne chat,del me emrin blac. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elda

Miss  eshte Alida.

----------


## rrufiani

Te gjitha vajzat shqipetare jane miss!Me plot kuptimin e fjales!

----------


## rrufiani

Shiko ,meqe s'e ndoqem spektaklin,mbase edhe pergjigjet kane ndikuar tek zgjedhja e missit,kjo fituesja u duk e zgjuar nga intervista e dhene.

----------


## Mina

E zgjuar mund te jete por puna me e bukur qe ben qenkan vizatimet neper mure.

----------


## SyntheticZero

Nuk e di po me sa pashe asnjera prej tyre nuk ishte per miss, kishte plot te bukura, megjithate jo per te qene miss.  Per ate qe fitoi, no comment...e tregon fotoja!

----------


## ChuChu

Fituesja s'eshte aspak e bukur. Te kete dale keq ne ate foto valle apo te jene verbuar anetaret e jurise qe e zgjodhen?  :buzeqeshje: 

Me poshte jane te tera pjesmarreset:


http://www.miss-shqiperia.com/fotoalbum/2002/

----------


## rrufiani

Rrofsh kuqalashe,asnjeren nuk po njoh dot megjithese kam pas gjujt neper gjimnaze,mirepo ecen koha s'do rrije aty ku e kam lene une.Megjithate po s'u pelqeu asnjera juve,ca doni me then me kete qe Shqiperia te rrije pa miss fare e?

----------


## ChuChu

Rrufian, do spekulloja qe je pakez i vogel per te pas gjuajtur neper gjimnaze po pastaj pashe moshen....ooppsss  :buzeqeshje:  djale ne moshe qenke. E mos u habit nese nuk i njeh, mesa shoh nga fotot keto do jene nga ato qe s'do ua kesh varur ti  :buzeqeshje: 

Miss te mire Shqiperia sigurisht qe do kete nje dite...atehere kur te kthehem une, lol  :buzeqeshje:  
(anisa kospiri me pelqen shume ne fakt)

----------


## alvi

Kuqa vetem na thuaj kur, se do votojme te gjithe per ty, pervec Miss Albania do te vejm dhe Miss Albasouli.  :P

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

missi do ngjante me bukur po te kishte floke te zeza..bjonde si shkojne. fytyren mire e ka

----------


## elda

Po mua me harruat? :buzeqeshje:

----------

